# Speciale horloges voor speciale gelegenheden?



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Ik merk zelf dat ik, ondanks dat ik een groot aantal horloges heb om uit te kiezen, bij bepaalde omstandigheden altijd hetzelfde horloge omdoe. Soms is daar een duidelijk aanwijsbare reden voor, soms ook helemaal niet. Hebben jullie ook een dergelijke tic?

Sollicitatiehorloge (ondanks dat het geen leer is en 99,9% het toch niet herkent)










Datehorloge (Ondanks dat het geen 'hip' design is, heb er een paar keer geluk mee heb gehad, gevalletje bijgeloof :-d)










Hardloophorloge (omdat ik deze altijd draag tijdens training en er ook een marathon mee heb gelopen)










Wekkerhorloge (omdat deze op de makkelijkst te bereiken plaats in mijn G-Shock rekje zit, linksboven :-d)









EK/WK-horloge (hoef niet uit te leggen waarom lijkt me)









Nou, ik ben benieuwd heren ;-)

Groetjes,
Mart


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Ik heb er in elk geval één, en da's mijn zwem horloge. Voorheen was dit een Seiko SKX009, maar sinds mijn Alpha Milsub om de pols van een duiker 30 meter onder water glansrijk doorstaan heeft, is het nu deze geworden.



















Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Leuk topic!!!

Motoren is een grotere hobby van me dan horloges, dus heb voor de motor altijd een toepasselijk horloge:

Hier de Seiko uit 1974 hetzelde jaar als mijn Honda en die gaat dus altijd mee als ik met de Honda op pad ben. Beide van Japan:

Seiko 6139 - 6002 04 by Bidle, on Flickr


Seiko 6139 - 6002 05 by Bidle, on Flickr

De Mudman die van de zomer ook echt modder zal zien op de KTM 250 crosser en op de SMC690. Hopelijk niet te veel asfalt,... ;-)


Casio G-Shock G-9000MX-8D 07 by Bidle, on Flickr


Casio G-Shock G-9000MX-8D 04 by Bidle, on Flickr

Dan een paar horloges die mee mogen tijdens het duiken:


JLC MCDC 02 by Bidle, on Flickr

dan wel op rubber zoals hieronder:

JLC MCDC 14 by Bidle, on Flickr

deze ook maar dan wel op rubber

Panerai Submersible 243 04 by Bidle, on Flickr


Panerai Submersible 243 01 by Bidle, on Flickr

Deze want die is er echt voor gemaakt:

Rolex Seadweller 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


Rolex Seadweller 01 by Bidle, on Flickr

Deze met dieptemeter, enkel voorlopig even niet want er moet een nieuwe batterij in.....

Swatch Moray's Bite 01  by Bidle, on Flickr

Dan voor speciale gelegenheden; kerst, oud en nieuw, etc. Onderstaande:


Hamilton pocket watch 09 by Bidle, on Flickr


Hamilton pocket watch 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


Hamilton pocket watch 07 by Bidle, on Flickr

Verder nog een klus horloge, de Luminox 3901 echt een super horloges!! Heb er een rubberen band bij en de klitteband band,.... daar stonden van die fantastische navy seal logo's op. Die heb ik er wel afgehaald en de band opnieuw laten stikken, 










Anderen horloges komen tussendoor aan bod. Ben benieuwd naar de rest!


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Wat een ge-wel-dig-e duikhorloges zeg! Persoonlijke favoriet is dan toch die Sea-Dweller denk ik. 
Dat zakhorloge is ook zeer fraai, zit zelf wel eens rond te kijken voor een Molnija maar ik denk niet dat ik het ook echt zou gaan gebruiken, meer voor de verzameling.
Die Mudman heeft trouwens echt perfecte KTM kleuren inderdaad, goede kleurmatch |>


----------



## -=RC=- (Nov 6, 2009)

De enige horloges die ik op gelegenheden draag zijn;

tijdens het sporten deze









op vakantie neem ik meestal deze mee


----------



## Dimer (Jun 24, 2008)

Tijdens werk is het de IWC Ingenieur Vintage, in het weekend de Rolex Seadweller en als ik ga klussen of sporten de G-Shock


----------

